# Is this a CABER?



## bikemonkey (May 3, 2018)

Posted in NC...just thought it was a cool rig...


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

A Caber would have put comfy carpet/pad in bottom of cage.


----------



## barneyguey (May 3, 2018)

I wouldn't have them in a cage at all. Freedom makes for better doggies.


----------



## mike (May 3, 2018)

I would rig paddles to the front axle coming through the floor, when they see that squirrel ahead you're in for one heck of a ride!


----------



## 5760rj (May 12, 2018)

mike said:


> I would rig paddles to the front axle coming through the floor, when they see that squirrel ahead you're in for one heck of a ride!




really comes in handy if you have small children, but ya use a pad......


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 19, 2018)

A caber would use a cycletruck


----------

